# Remington Model Seven CDL



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Been toying with the idea of picking up one of these in .223, and toping it off with a medium power variable scope, for use as a general purpose target and varmint gun.

Any input on the Model Seven? What thoughts on the .223 model specifically.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i had the model 7 in 223. the most accurate and light weight gun i owened. shot 1/2 groups with federal/remington over the counter ammo. only weighed i think 6 1/2 pounds. only reason i sold it was it did not have a clip, to much time to load and unload for me. i sold it to cheap 6 years ago. 450.00. it was mint. marty


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Never owned or shot one, but I handled a Remingtom Model 7 CDL in a gun shop last spring. Man talk about a sweet feeling, handling Rifle. It wasn't hard to look at either, that one had really nice wood.

Larry


----------

